# 2015 Porsche Macan Turbo by Steve Cook...



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

in the making. dropped her off yesterday, will post pics etc as he progresses. 

system is as follows:

1) zapco z150.6LX
1) zapco z150.4LX
1) zapco dsp8 IV processor
1) tributaries reference 8 rca and speaker cables
1pr) either using dyna esotar tweeters or accuton ceramic 1" cell tweeter
1pr) either using dyna esotar 4" mid or accuton ceramic 2" mid
1pr) morel supremo 9sw midbass
1) dyna esotar 12" or 2 esotar 10" subs

again, goal is to have an excellent sounding and imaging system that is stealth.

z150.4LX active on tweeters and mids, 150w per driver
z150.6LX active on mid bass and sub, bridged for 500w per driver


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

gone a few hours and my thread is cleaned up, thanks moderators


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Looking forward to this too. 
And thanks to the moderators and the OP.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

lowcel said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one.


Me too. Maybe finally actually catch pics of the install and these shy and illusive Morel Supremo 8/9" drivers


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

its on now, slowly but surely


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

updated list 



Porsche said:


> in the making. dropped her off yesterday, will post pics etc as he progresses.
> 
> system is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Porsche said:


> updated list


Yummy, AP's!!!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

lowcel said:


> Yummy, AP's!!!


steve talked me into them


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Porsche said:


> steve talked me into them


They are awesome. I'll be taking two different sets of AP 2" for Steve to pick from when he does my tune. The new Brahma 2" and the Ram 2".


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice !!!!
Love the car... Love the component choice.... 

Great shop also !

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Nice !!!!
> Live the car... Love the component choice....
> 
> Great shop also !
> ...


thanks


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

more progress


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

amps going in


----------



## muhammd (May 31, 2017)

looking forward to see it


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Post more pics !! Can't wait to see rest of stuff!! Your box is looking great!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

another day of progress


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice work so far. Where did you get that mini accordion wire loom?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

more progress


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

fitting


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Are you going to flush those tweets in?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

OCD66 said:


> Are you going to flush those tweets in?


yes, in the pic they are not fully mounted


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

wow! nice pods!!!! love sail pods!


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

OCD66 said:


> Nice work so far. Where did you get that mini accordion wire loom?


what this guy asked! i need to know this answer.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...lectric-life&gclid=CNj40NqvvtQCFdgZgQoditoOEw


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

more progress


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

more progress


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

getting real


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That trunk looks so good!


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

those zapcos make me happy.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

neuspeedescort said:


> those zapcos make me happy.



me too, i am using them in several of my cars with great results


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nicely done. Curious to hear about the sound quality of the Accuton ceramic tweets along with the 2" AP mid.

Congrats


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Very nicely done. Curious to hear about the sound quality of the Accuton ceramic tweets along with the 2" AP mid.
> 
> Congrats




so am i, the tweeter is awesome, was wanting to use it with the accuton 2" ceramic mid but it was just to big, steve convinced me to use the AP 2" and he swears by it, looking forward to hearing it


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That 2" mid is very nice. I've heard it in 2 installs. doesn't have the lower midrange body of some other (larger) mids, but for a 2", it is nice, and clean. I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

Porsche said:


> me too, i am using them in several of my cars with great results


i haven't owned anything newer then the ol' school AG series. but i hear even with the out sourcing they have kept their standards high.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Melodic Acoustic said:


> Looks great!!!


thanks, hows your system sounding?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This is such a cool vehicle - appears to be a great platform as well. I'm looking forward to hearing this soon


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

getting close, Wednesday is the completion day


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

clean....


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Porsche said:


> clean....


Do you think two 150.6LX amps would have fit? If I understand correctly there is one 150.4LX and one 150.6lx.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Do you think two 150.6LX amps would have fit? If I understand correctly there is one 150.4LX and one 150.6lx.


correct and yes, 2 would have fit


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Porsche said:


> correct and yes, 2 would have fit


Thank you. Amazing Job!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

completed


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks fantastic. What are the sail pods covered with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

aholland1198 said:


> Looks fantastic. What are the sail pods covered with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


porsche alacantra to match the pillars perfectly


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Thank you. Amazing Job!


steve cook is a bada55, he did the install, i let him run with it design wise


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Porsche said:


> thanks, hows your system sounding?


She getting there. Just have to find time to really do some tuning. And some new driver are on the which will set things up a bit more.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Amazing install. I really wish I could leave my vehicle with Steve and Will for a month or two.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

lowcel said:


> Amazing install. I really wish I could leave my vehicle with Steve and Will for a month or two.


do it, you won't regret it


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Porsche said:


> do it, you won't regret it


I'll pick up a lottery ticket at lunch, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

picked up my SUV today, all i can say is wow, the install is very nice, simple and clean. the sound is outstanding, it images like nothing else i have heard in a car, i know there is better but i am more than pleased with the imaging and soundstage, the bottom end is very smooth, happy camper. dropped my TTS back off so he can improve on what we have already started with it

top notch work, cant recommend enough


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

lowcel said:


> I'll pick up a lottery ticket at lunch, we'll see what happens.


hey man, did you get your SUV tuned today


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Porsche said:


> hey man, did you get your SUV tuned today


Yeah, Steve worked on it Thursday evening and Friday. It sounds great (in my opinion).


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

lowcel said:


> Yeah, Steve worked on it Thursday evening and Friday. It sounds great (in my opinion).


cool, he did a wonderful job on my SUV, it sounds wonderful. I left my TTS with him again to rework a thing or two and do some tuning, hopefully he can get it closer to the soundstage in my SUV


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Which, Accuton tweeter are you using?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Which, Accuton tweeter are you using?


C25 1" cell


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Looks great! So clean and professional

Did you ask for mids and tweets in sails or was that chosen by listening and comparing different speaker positions?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

BBOYSTEVIE said:


> Looks great! So clean and professional
> 
> Did you ask for mids and tweets in sails or was that chosen by listening and comparing different speaker positions?


thanks

i wanted it to throw a huge stage and knew the only way to get what i wanted was to have steve build the sails and he knocked it out of the park


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

This is what you would call a high end high fidelity luxury setup. Ive never even heard a setup like this and I can only imagine. Congrats the audio perfection you are experiencing, I don't even want to ask how much the total amount for the build was. I have to ask about the wiring though. I looked up that company, and their rcas are like $150-$400 for a 12 foot set. Is that increasing the sound quality, are they worth it.


----------



## Red Hot GTS (Sep 1, 2017)

This install looks really good! I have a GTS that I'd like to upgrade from the terrible Bose system but not sure I'd have the balls to go as far as you did here. Any new updates?


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

What size sealed enclosure is that for the Dynaudio Esotar 12"?


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Also, did you add a second battery or change alternator? How was electrical system upgraded to handle current draw requirements? Beautiful installation.


----------

